# Any thoughts on Stanley Cup Hockey?



## Geezerette (May 27, 2019)

The St Louis Blues & Boston Bruins. I don't think I'll watch much, don't care for what they call their "Physical" style of hockey which involves lots of slamming, cross checking, high sticking, tripping & getting into fist fights, once in a while actually hitting the puck. Maybe a 3rd period, or if it gets down to a 6th or 7th game.  Much prefer the fast clean style of Golden Knights, Coyotes, Penguins, a style of play I think of as WOW! Rather than OUCH!


----------



## treeguy64 (May 27, 2019)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz - - - huh?, wha?,  YAWNNNNNN - - -  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz - - - - -


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 27, 2019)

I'll be rooting for the St Louis Blues because of Ryan O'Reilly.He was a Buffalo Sabre for couple yrs, a fan favorite,popular with his team mates
As usual,the general manger& owners of Sabres hockey team traded him away.At least he's on a better team that hopefully will win Stanley Cup
Geezerette,I agree with you,I also prefer watching a fast paced game whenever the  Vegas Golden Knights are involved. They were exciting to watch last yr as they surprised everybody by making it to the final vs Washington Capitals
I may tune in for a couple games Sue


----------



## jujube (May 27, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> The St Louis Blues & Boston Bruins. I don't think I'll watch much, don't care for what they call their "Physical" style of hockey which involves lots of *slamming, cross checking, high sticking, tripping & getting into fist fights*, once in a while actually hitting the puck. Maybe a 3rd period, or if it gets down to a 6th or 7th game.  Much prefer the fast clean style of Golden Knights, Coyotes, Penguins, a style of play I think of as WOW! Rather than OUCH!



"I went to a fight last night and a hockey game broke out....."


----------



## Geezerette (May 27, 2019)

Thanks, movie queen, I'll keep an eye out for Ryan O'Reilly.


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2019)

Actually it's going to be very good hockey.  Usually in the Stanley Cup Finals the referees don't put up with any kind of nonsense.

It should be good fast hockey.  I will be watching.

I watched the IIHF gold medal game.  The Finns beat Canada 3-1.  Real good hockey.  Fast. But although Canada outshot the Finns by a large margin they couldn't get the puck in the net.

The opening goal by Canada was tremendous and one of the most beautiful individual efforts I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Geezerette (May 27, 2019)

I looked up that Ryan O"Relly, also Canadian. OMG he's as big as a lot of pro football players!


----------

